# Study Guide for the Institutes of the Christian Religion



## Robert Truelove (Feb 23, 2008)

Does anyone know of a good study guide for 'Study Guide for the Institutes of the Christian Religion'?


----------



## Blue Tick (Feb 23, 2008)

I hope this is helpful for you.

Covenant Worldwide Calvin's Institutes You can download the teaching and the study guide.


----------



## danmpem (Feb 23, 2008)

I've been enjoying the Humble Calvinism series here.


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Feb 23, 2008)

You ought to buy [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Analysis-Institutes-Christian-Religion-Calvin/dp/0875521827"]Ford Lewis Battles[/ame] - Analysis of the Institutes of the Christian religion of John Calvin.


----------

